
Intel 9th Generation 8-Core 35W CPUs: Launch May 15th (Kikatek) - rbanffy
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14214/intel-9th-generation-core-35w-cpus-launch-may-15th-kikatek
======
ggg2
lol. every. single. generation. intel always promise a 35W (target that amd
reached for a decade now) and always deliver around 50+...

